# Katastrophensommer 2005 am EBRO!!!



## Wallerjäger25 (24. Juni 2005)

Verheerende Dürre am Ebro!

Das Wasser geht sonst bis an die beiden Fenster!:c :c :c 
Dann hat sich die Welsjagt für dieses Jahr am Ebro wohl erledigt!
Hoffentlich geht nicht der ganze Bestand ein!
Gruß Christian!!!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Katastrophensommer 2005 am EBRO!!!*

Habs gestern sogar im Fernseh gesehen, wenns nich innen nächsten 10-12 Tagen regnet is Ende Gelände, dann is der trocken!!!#q 

Gibts da keine Stauseen, quasi zum "Fische umtopfen"???#c


----------



## ralle (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Katastrophensommer 2005 am EBRO!!!*

Oha das sieht ja nicht gut aus !!

Und die Algenblüte auch noch dazu -- da habens die Fische doppelt schwer.


Vieleicht kann ich jetzt mein Herbertz-Messer wieder holen welches mir vor ein paar Jahren direkt am Kirchturm ins Wasser gefallen ist


----------



## Wallerjäger25 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Katastrophensommer 2005 am EBRO!!!*





So kennen nur noch die alten Katalanen die gegend vor der Flutung!

Viel Glück mit deinem Messer!
PS: nicht nur Messer! Jetzt kann man sich mit Kunstködern für die nächsten 100Jahre eindecken:q 

Ist aber an sich überhaupt nicht lustig:c


----------



## ex-elbangler (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Katastrophensommer 2005 am EBRO!!!*

Sieht ja echt schlimm aus.

Wieviel meter Wasser fehlen denn jetzt???


----------



## HD4ever (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Katastrophensommer 2005 am EBRO!!!*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Habs gestern sogar im Fernseh gesehen, wenns nich innen nächsten 10-12 Tagen regnet is Ende Gelände, dann is der trocken!!!#q



man darf ja nicht dran denken !!!! #d :c
habe übrigends mal was von ner heißen Quelle gehört was das Fischen am Wolgadelta auf Wels / Stör so angeht....
wahre Schauermärchen von 3m Wallern und 300 Kg Stören die 3 Tage gedrillt werden mußten....
hoffe ich krieg mal ein paar Bilder oder sowas .....


----------



## Flussbarschfan (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Katastrophensommer 2005 am EBRO!!!*

übel übel... und wie sind die Vorhersagen? besteht Chance auf regen???


----------



## HD4ever (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Katastrophensommer 2005 am EBRO!!!*

gibts noch ein paar aktuelleren Infos / Bilder ???


----------



## Lausitzerangler (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Katastrophensommer 2005 am EBRO!!!*

Ach Du Schande und wir fahren da nächste Woche hin.

Na mal sehen was da wird


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Katastrophensommer 2005 am EBRO!!!*

Am Po solls ja auch nicht besser aussehen.

An Neckar und Rhein dagegen haben wir momentan eher zuviel als zuwenig Wasser.
Sollen sie die Welse zu uns umsetzen.


----------



## wodibo (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Katastrophensommer 2005 am EBRO!!!*

Da wird wohl bald das große Fischsterben einsetzen, denn Regen ist nicht in Aussicht. 
Einfach nur traurig!


----------



## ralle (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Katastrophensommer 2005 am EBRO!!!*

es wurde schon vorhergesagt !

http://www.imeimer.de/zapata/zapp_scrip/archiv/show_text.php3?id=399


----------



## HD4ever (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Katastrophensommer 2005 am EBRO!!!*



			
				Lausitzerangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Du Schande und wir fahren da nächste Woche hin.



mach mal auf jeden Fall ein paar aktuelle Fotos ......
hoffe es kommt nicht zum schlimmsten ..... :c
wenn ich den Artikel lese könnte ich wieder nur das :vkriegen was der Mensch seiner Umwelt alles zumutet .... #q
und das ist bestimmt erst der Anfang des Klimawandels ....  |uhoh:


----------



## The Driver (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Katastrophensommer 2005 am EBRO!!!*

naja, so traurig wie das ist, aber der stausee ist auch aus menschenhand. stauseen in solch heißen gegenden sind eben dazu verurteilt in dürreperioden auszutrocknen...

schlimm ist trotzdem dass die fische ein qualvoller tot bevorsteht und das ein angelparadies in gefahr ist.


----------



## Lausitzerangler (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Katastrophensommer 2005 am EBRO!!!*

|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri Entwarnung !!!! |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 


Ihr braucht euch keine Sorgen zu machen der Ebro Stausee ist so voll wie immer habe gerade angerufen. Die Bilder sind nicht vom Ebro sondern von anderen Stauseen wo auch Kirchen drinstehen sieht halt etwa gleich aus.

Aber da rufen täglich so viele Angler an die sich alle Sorgen machen wegen Ebro. Das die vom Welscamp nur noch am Telefon hängen.

Der Ebro soll auch in bisherigen Hitzewellen nicht anfällig gewesen sein da er von den Pyrenäen gespeist wird.

Gott sei dank dachte schon mein Angelurlaub dieses Jahr wäre futsch.

Hatte auch schon Angst um den Wallerbestand.

Mfg Andreas


----------



## rob (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Katastrophensommer 2005 am EBRO!!!*

man das sind bilder:c das tut mir im herz weh.am po sieht es nicht besser aus.die leute können im delta derzeit zu fuss durch den grossen po maschieren:c das geht ja gar nicht.hoffentlich bekommen die bald alle wieder ordentlich wasser!!
lg rob


----------



## Lausitzerangler (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Katastrophensommer 2005 am EBRO!!!*

Den Wallern am Po soll es wirklich schlecht gehen. Habe ich auch gehört.


----------



## dosco (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Katastrophensommer 2005 am EBRO!!!*

hi,
plant wer eine woche (4-7 tage) am ebro zwecks zanderangeln...?
so in der art: frankfurt hahn (ryanair) bis sueden spanien und mietwagen bis zu einer hütte und dann mit boot los... ?

dosco


----------



## Wallerjäger25 (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Katastrophensommer 2005 am EBRO!!!*

Der Riba Roja ist noch voll (vorletzder Stausse vor Barcelona) aber wie sieht es weiter oben Caspe usw aus.? Da konnte man mir aus einem Bekannten Camp nur sagen :also angeln kann man schon noch!
Über aktuelle Fotos wäre ich echt glücklich aber die meisten fahren leider nicht nach Caspe. Einfach mal umhören und fragen, und wenn du was erfährst bitte direkt melden. Danke Christian


----------



## Blackmore (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Katastrophensommer 2005 am EBRO!!!*

Ich bin geschockt: Nicht nur über die Naturkatastrophe (die von Menschen gemacht ist) sondern noch mehr von einigen Schreibern, denen es anscheinend nur um ihre Waller geht. Das Problem der Zukunft ist nicht Erdölmangel sondern Wassermangel. Gestern gab es einen Bericht über Niger. Dort sterben täglich Tausende von Kinder an Hunger wegen Dürre.
Aber was sind schon Kinder gegen Waller. Nochmal: einfach nur Entsetzen !


----------



## the doctor (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Katastrophensommer 2005 am EBRO!!!*

Nun ja...das ist aber hier ein Angelforum#h 
Das was in Afrika gerade passiert ist natürlich erschreckend, aber dieses gehört dann ins Forum Anglerlatein  und anderes Gelabere.


----------



## Wallerjäger25 (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Katastrophensommer 2005 am EBRO!!!*

Das sehe ich genau so!
Wer das Thema der Wasserarmut oder der Ölknappheit ausdiskutieren möchte, wird bestimmt ein geeignetes Forum finden!
Aber in diesem geht es nun einmal ums Angeln!:m 

Gruß Christian!


----------



## Wallerjäger25 (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Katastrophensommer 2005 am EBRO!!!*

Die Nahrungsmittelknappheit sowie Wasserarmut in Afrika besteht ja nicht erst seit Gestern, so schlimm wie diese Probleme auch sind sehe ich es eher so das mich das verhalten der Leute im eigenen Land welche die Armut der eigenen Kinder die verödung unserer Städte und und und nicht sehen!#q 

Sollen wir jetzt weil in Afrika Menschen Sterben in unserem Forum nicht mehr über Probleme die mit unserem Hobby zu tun habe posten? Solche aussagen entsetzen mich noch viel mehr!


----------



## Blackmore (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Katastrophensommer 2005 am EBRO!!!*



			
				Wallerjäger25 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nahrungsmittelknappheit sowie Wasserarmut in Afrika besteht ja nicht erst seit Gestern, so schlimm wie diese Probleme auch sind sehe ich es eher so das mich das verhalten der Leute im eigenen Land welche die Armut der eigenen Kinder die verödung unserer Städte und und und nicht sehen!#q
> 
> Sollen wir jetzt weil in Afrika Menschen Sterben in unserem Forum nicht mehr über Probleme die mit unserem Hobby zu tun habe posten? Solche aussagen entsetzen mich noch viel mehr!



Ok,ok, ihr habt ja alle Recht ! Ich habe die gutgemeinte Kritik verstanden.
Ich stand nur eben unter dem Eindruck dessen, was die Flimmerkiste so gezeigt hat und hatte kurz danach diesen Forumsbeitrag gelesen.
Bitte um Verständnis für meine Überreaktion. Das Thema gehört diskutiert zu werden nur eben nicht in dieser Rubrik.


----------

